# Lingbay



## Nameless (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.lingbay.com

Διαβάστε, σχολιάστε.


----------



## diceman (Jul 30, 2009)

Κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε με τους ιστότοπους μειοδοσίας μεταφραστικών έργων και μ' όλους εκείνους που μας τους παρουσιάζουν ως εργαλείο. Αλλιώς, ο ύμνος του μεταφραστή θα είναι το «έβαλα τα χεράκια μου κι έβγαλα τα ματάκια μου» του Ζαγοραίου.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 30, 2009)

Όταν η (υπερ)προσφορά είναι μεγαλύτερη από τη ζήτηση...


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2009)

Και δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι η προσφορά έιναι πάντα κακής ποιότητας.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 30, 2009)

Όταν οι τιμές είναι χαμηλές, η προσφορά συνήθως είναι κακής ποιότητας, γιατί μπορεί να είναι κανείς σπουδαίος μεταφραστής, αν ωστόσο περιμένει να βγάλει λεφτά από το επάγγελμά του, πρέπει να δουλέψει πιο γρήγορα, άρα το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι θα κάνει λάθη.


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2009)

Ότων υπάρχει υπερπροσφορά όμως, οι τμές πέφτουν ούτως ή άλλως. 

Γενικά δεν θα έλεγα ότι απειλέιται ο κλάδος από τέτοιες σελίδες, όπως δεν έχουν απειληθεί οι κομπιουτεράδες από αντίστοιχες, προυποθέτει βέβαια αυτό ότι αυτοί που ζητάνε υπηρεσίες ξερουν πανω κάτω την αξία τους και μπορούν να ελέγξουν στοιχειωδώς την ποιότητα.


----------



## Nameless (Jul 30, 2009)

Πιθανώς η ποιότητα είναι αρκετά καλή για τις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις. Εγώ πάντως δεν είμαι του κλάδου και λέω να τιμήσω.


----------

